

Show HN: Bloggers, Write with Your Readers - pjbrow
http://prop-ed.com/

======
aymeric
You should put this app in a wordpress plugin.

~~~
pjbrow
Already is. See: [http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/prop-edcom-article-
conte...](http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/prop-edcom-article-content-
embed/)

